# Little Brother to the Super Ikonta



## The Barbarian (Sep 4, 2012)

Zeiss Contessa; 35mm rangefinder.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice!  Have you used it?


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 4, 2012)

Not yet.   Seems to work fine.   Have to do that one of these days.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice!  :thumbup:


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Sep 5, 2012)

Wow, that&#8217;s awesome!


----------



## JTB (Sep 5, 2012)

Well back in the late 1970's I used one and loved it, could put it in my pocket and go it was fun I got great shots in High School with it.  Used it as a back up to my Nikon F with Motor drive.


----------



## terri (Sep 5, 2012)

That's a beauty!     You should run some film through it soon; rangefinders can be tricky if unused.    Nothing a good CLA wouldn't cure, though.    It will give you beautiful sharp pictures in tip-top shape - and yes, they are easy to carry around.    Great purchase!


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 5, 2012)

Um, the Contessa would be the little _sister_.


----------



## IanG (Sep 5, 2012)

Mike_E said:


> Um, the Contessa would be the little _sister_.



No a cousin 

It uses a different principle for the way the lens is held and moves in/out of the body more like the pre-WWII Super Nettel. I think the method of focussing is quite different too. Contessa Nettel are pre Zeiss Ikon names reused. After WWII the Contessa rage is separate to the Ikontas.

Very nice camera .

Ian


----------

